# Spool tensioner



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Thanks to Ryan's (Firesypder) new creation, I have been inspired to maybe begin tinkering with rod building /repair. I have several rods here that could use a guide or some that I could tear down and just re-do just to practice on. Predicting that this could become an addiction but not wanting to get in over my head incase my prediction is wrong, Im trying to figure out what I'll need to start hand wrapping, thus bringing me to my question: Ive researched and will continue to do so, on the subject, but a spool tensioner or means of keeping the thread tight while hand wrapping. Any ideas or input? Photos are a plus.

Pretending ive read nothing as to not filter any possible ideas, enlighten me please.


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

don't know if it would work with this application, but the "Line Wizard" we use to respool our lines helps with constant tension....or you could run the thread thru pages of a book....oops just saw basstardo said that


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

The easiest thing to do is take about 3 decent sized books and a coffee cup. Put the books behind the rod stand, and the cup behind the books. You can then put the spool in the cup and run your thread through one of the books. Change the depth of the pages to adjust the tension of the thread. It's what I'm doing while waiting on my power wrapper to show up.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

thanks. I just read about the books thing. Sounds easy enough.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I started with Tom Kirkman's book which was a great start. I also picked a few peoples brains, but mostly I read on RodBuilding.org. Great site with LOADS of information.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

I use a Large Bobbin Like they use for Fly Tieing
holds a 1 OZ spool I have three of them


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Spool tensioners*

I ran the thread through a phone book. Since you live north of Charlotte. I bet thier yellow pages are quite good enough. Run the thread through towards the back and close the book.

Also, on the advice thing. I dont really think i give Good advice....Just matters of opinion.


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

I started with a plastic tray from a toolbox that had a section in it that the spool would fit in width-wise, parallel to the ground, with room to spare. I got a bolt that would fit completely through the spool and protrude another inch or so past the end of it. I ran this bolt through the section of the tray where the spool was going to sit. I then placed a washer on the bolt, then a 1/4" spring, then another washer. Then the string goes on, followed by enough more washers to fill in the space remaining between the edge of the spool and the edge of the tray's divider. A wingnut goes onto the end of the bolt protruding from the divider, and tightened until the right amount of pressure is exerted on the spool. 
I know, know know I should just post a photo of the setup as its difficult to picture. It was cheap (~$2, as I already had an old toolbox. Add $15 for toolbox, which is handy as it can be used to store thread, other supplies), and quite effective.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Nevermind, found a guy thats got "the works" that I can bring home and use myself as long as I need to. Need to go get it and practice on a couple of guides that neet replacing on an old rod, and however that goes, build one


----------



## FLOATSUM (Jun 2, 2007)

I'm far from a specialist or pro,, but here's what I made up. Works.


----------

